# Blown Head Gasket



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Today working on fitting my downpipe I noticed white smoke from the exhaust, so checked the oil cap and confirmed what I thought - a blown head gasket.

Would be good if anyone has some tips on what is required doing the head gasket.

I plan on getting some head studs, steel gasket (once I take the head off and if the head needs a skim) exhaust manifold and plenum gaskets - anything else I need? I will need to flush the oil system as well as the cooling system - anything else?

I do not believe as a result the car has over headed two weeks ago it was taken for a spin and all was fine I also remember topping up the oil and no water was noticed on the inside of the cap. Since then I have started the car up a few times just to warm up the engine.


----------



## RKTuning (Nov 7, 2005)

If you have oil in rad it could be more likely a cracked head than a head gasket !!


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Thanks will check tomorrow in some day light. Not sure how the head would crack, car was used a few weeks ago, but it was certainly not pushed too hard. Would sitting around not being used for a couple of years cause a head to crack? 

Are the normal Nissan oe gaskets fibre based? non MLS?


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Further more, I did notice water coming out from the downpipe and leaking from where the decat and downpipe joins.


----------



## Olly-R (Aug 15, 2008)

Like rk says is there oil in water? If so cracked heads feasible, had it actually lost water? Do you really no how much water you have used? Water or moisture can appear with most cars that don't make high enough oil temps to burn off the moisture, see it a lot on low mileage cars that do short trips for instance. Is there mayo on the dipstick? Does water come out the expansion bottle after a bootful, any signs of cooling system high pressure?


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Some good points Olly thanks will check the car out later and have a look. Hope it is not a cracked head. Once I get the head off will cracks be obvious if it has cracked or which I need to get the head crack tested?


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

just make sure it is gone before you strip it.

I run a fleet of earthmoving machines but the same principles apply you must pin point the exact fault before you start striping it if possible.

all I can say at this stage is water can and will drip from your exhaust on start up its condensation every exhaust will do it, and if the car hasn't been used hard or long journeys a milky oil filler cap can just be a build up of condensation ive had it myself on the supra I bought, I would of sworn the headgasket had gone the oil filler cap was full of milky sludge I drove the 400 mile journey home and the sludge was gone and never appeared again, it was because the car had stood.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

I will check the radiator and expansion tank today and see if there is any oil in there. But I do remember a fair bit of water came out when I was changing the downpipe and a lot came out when I started the engine up.


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

FRRACER said:


> I will check the radiator and expansion tank today and see if there is any oil in there. But I do remember a fair bit of water came out when I was changing the downpipe and a lot came out when I started the engine up.



if there is water getting in a cylinder it will hydraulic lock if theres enough, or a best it will misfire on that cylinder on start up. 

when you start it does it start ok and run on all 6 straight away ?


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Not getting any misfire though on start up however there is trace of oil in the coolant tank and radiator. Is that definitive that the head is cracked or could still be the gasket?


----------



## RKTuning (Nov 7, 2005)

I would say it is cracked,(quite common)
did you not say it overheated a some time?
this can cause head to crack.
you cant test for this crack when head is removed ,its internal oil gallery.
head can be modded to fix this , normally around £250
with head stripped bare


----------



## geoffree (May 16, 2010)

Quite a few "could be's" when it comes to problems like this.
Don't forget the water/oil cooler.
They're another source for oil in your coolant.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

RKTuning said:


> I would say it is cracked,(quite common)
> did you not say it overheated a some time?
> this can cause head to crack.
> you cant test for this crack when head is removed ,its internal oil gallery.
> ...


The engine never over heated I regularly warmed the car up as it was not used. For a few yrs and only took it for a spin a few times but nothing crazy or high boost.

Will know once I take the head off how bad it is.


----------



## Moff (Sep 27, 2004)

Useful Link to HKS for more headgasket info.

We supply HKS parts too if needed - link to HKS on our website


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

Beautiful thread resurrection there....

Especially for a bit of self advertising. Makes it all the more exquisite..

:chuckle:


TT


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Lol just as well it wasn***8217;t some Chinese knock off parts.


----------

